# P9612 vs 51701



## psardinha (Apr 15, 2009)

I need  help to clarify when to use P9612 vs 51701 for medicare pts.  I received some misleading info which I can not understand. Are we suppost to bill for collection of specimen for urine culture (P9612)and get $2.00 from medicare?. But we have to bill 51701 to other private ins and get $100.
It is time comsuming and makes no sense to bill for P9612, please help.


----------



## cschoocpc (Mar 16, 2015)

Did you ever get clarification to your question? I am running into the same issue.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2015)

My understanding is that an in and out cath to obtain a urine specimen is billable only with the p9612.  Those carriers that do not accept this code, then it is part of the E&M.  The 51701 is to be use to measure the amount of residual urine from which a urine specimen can also be obtained.
Coding Clinic for HCPCS, vol 7, no.3, third quarter 2007, and CPT Assistant, October 2003 and January 2007. ........ it is not appropriate to report CPT code 51701, Insertion of nondwelling bladder catheter (e.g., straight catheterization for residual urine), if the urine is obtained by catheterization for urine analysis.


----------

